# Climate Zones for Buildings



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This article speaks towards the four basic climate zones in the continental U.S. and although these building suggestions are for homes, they would also apply to barns....and especially hay barns.

Regards, Mike

http://www.renovatey...rden-A4781.html


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe 20 years ago, (or more) there was a series of articles in the Hay and Forage Grower about hay storage. Some from Artesia New Mexico the other from Michigan. What percent moisture hay that stored with no mold in NM could mold in Michigan.


----------

